# Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?



## Friedfischschreck (4. März 2010)

Hallo,
wollte mal fragen ob es möglich/sinnvoll ist seine Partikel auf Vorrat zu kochen. Hätte mir das so vorgestellt: Ich koche 15kg Partikel (Mais, Tigernüsse, Erdnüsse, Maples etc.) auf und lasse diese dann in einem großen Eimer mit Wasser bedeckt stehen. Falls ich nun zu einer Session aufbreche oder füttern gehe, nehme ich mir die benötigte Menge herraus. Der Rest bleibt stehen bis er gebraucht wird.

Nun könnte es aber auch passieren, dass ich mal längere Zeit nicht fischen gehe und die Partikel trotzdem weiter im Eimer verweilen. Soll heißen zwischen Kochvorgang und Verwendung können auch mal gut 1-2 Monate liegen.

Schimmeln dürften die Partikel ja nicht wenn sie mit Wasser bedeckt sind. Sie werden allerhöchstens gären, was allerdings nicht schlecht sein muss ?!

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## tarpoon (4. März 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*

jetzt nicht lachen, weck sie ein. ist ne wirklich gute möglichkeit, ohne tiefkühltruhen zu zu rammeln, partikel immer parat auf vorrat zu lagern.


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. März 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*

also stehenlassen würde ich die dinger dann auch nicht, habe mal welche im keller vergessen, war auch hartmais mit wasser drauf... habe sie dann frag nich nicht warum vergessen und noch 3 wochen habe ich den eimeer wieder " gefunden" ich kann nur sagen " sondermüll" roch echt nicht mehr wirklich gut...
habe abends dann die ratten :v gesehen auf dem misthaufen auf dem das zeug gelandet ist


----------



## Friedfischschreck (4. März 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*

@tarpoon: Was ist einwecken? |rolleyes Bzw wie macht man das?

@teilzeitgott: Dass die Dinger aufs übelste riechen ist mir bewusst, schließlich gären die Partikel. Aber sind gegorene Partikel schlecht (fangen nicht)?


----------



## Knigge007 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*

Willst deine Fische eigentlich vergiften?

3-4 Tage gewässerter Hartmais ist ja was ganz was anderes wie wenn der Monatelang im Wasser liegt.......Tiggernüsse verlieren mit der Zeit Ihre Schleimschicht.....ob se dann immer noch gleich gut fangen...i dont know....

Das is doch keine Arbeit (für mich is das Spaß,wenns mal anfängt Arbeit zu werden,sollte man eventuell sein Hobby überdenken) sich jeden Monat ~2-3 schnell die Zeit zu nehmen und das Zeugs zu wässern und kurz abkochen,oder ist das zuviel verlangt?

Ich will nicht wissen was sich in dem Kübel mit der Zeit für eklige Bazillen bilden.....

Willst du Mais oder sonstiges Zeugs essen was Monate lang im Wasser gelegen ist,da geht doch alles was die Partikel ausmacht mit der Zeit kaputt......pfui dula.....


So ich geh Heja macht,Pfiategott


----------



## stefansdl (4. März 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*

Bei mir kommt nur frisches auf den Tisch...denn was lange im Kühlschrank gelegen hat esse auch ich nicht mehr...und ein Freund von Schimmelkäse bin ich auch nicht|supergri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. März 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> @tarpoon: Was ist einwecken...


Einwecken ist das, was man vom Marmeladekochen her kennt oder eben nicht.
Man nehme Einweckgläser auch Einmachgläser genannt, und erhitzt diese, samt dem einzuweckenden Inhalt, im Wasserbad. Kocht das Wasserbad und der Glasinhalt köchelt ebenfalls, dreht man die Deckel auf die Gläser bzw. verschließt sie, lässt sie abkühlen.
Beim Abkühlen entsteht Unterdruck und damit Vakuum im Glas, wodurch der Inhalt haltbar wird. Eigentlich weiß man das(Allgemeinbildung), wenn auch nicht mehr unbedingt heute zu Tage.#c


----------



## Friedfischschreck (4. März 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*

Schön, dass man hier schon wieder "pampige" Antworten erhält. Aber dessen war ich mir ja bewusst |rolleyes

@Knigge "AKA der Allwissende":
Wenn du schon so schlau bist, kannst du mir auch sicherlich erklären was an den vergorenen Partikeln schädlich für den Karpfen sein soll? Wir haben mit vergorenen Mais immer hervoragend gefangen... 
Außerdem trinkst du ja sicherlich auch Wein. Ist doch nichts anderes. Auch nur vergorene Weintrauben...
Oder irre ich mich da?


@Sensitivfischer:
Danke für den Tipp. Aber bei einer benötigten Tagesmenge von ca. 1kg müssten die Gläser relativ groß sein ?! 
P.s. Ja, ja die verzogene Jugend von heute weis nicht einmal mehr was einwecken ist. |uhoh:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. März 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> @Sensitivfischer:
> Danke für den Tipp. Aber bei einer benötigten Tagesmenge von ca. 1kg müssten die Gläser relativ groß sein ?!
> P.s. Ja, ja die verzogene Jugend von heute weis nicht einmal mehr was einwecken ist. |uhoh:



So ist es und natürlich weiß sie offenbar auch nicht, wie groß Einweckgläser sind, aus deren Dichtungsgummi man früher noch seine erste Steinschleuder baute.
Die Buben von heute haben eben nix mehr druff außer Zahnbelag!:m


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (4. März 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*

soweit es geht würde ich sie einfrieren. ich habe auch noch ein paar kilo partikel vom letzten jahr im tiefkühler weil ich auch noch mit der feederrute unterwegs bin und da auch hin und wieder partikel verwende gehen die auch noch weck bevor ich wieder neu mache. also weinfrieren ist die beste möglichkeit,.. oder kurz vor dem angeltag machen


----------



## Notung (5. März 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*

Hallo,
lauter Sondermüll hier wieder!
Natürlich kannst du die Partikel stehen lassen,
hatte meine von 2008 auf 2009 übern Winter in der Garage und haben auch noch fiische gebracht!

Unsere schlauen hier empfehlen immer Boilies in Salz einlegen,
das man Partikel einsalzen kann daran denken sie nicht!!!
Tigernüsse habe ich jetzt schon fertig für 2010, 
was soll da passieren, die Geren wie Wein!
Gruß Marco


----------



## Knigge007 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*

Notung,übern Winter ist das auch was ganz was anderes!

Ich kenne das von nem Kumpel der hat das früher auch so gemacht.... hat immer sehr "schön" gerochen :vvorallem im Sommer und wie schon gesagt wurde die Fliegen freuen sich.....ich find so was nur noch wiederlich.


Soviel Stress ist das doch garnicht 1x2x im Monat in ein 25l Fass Wasser seine Partikel reinzukippen das Zeugs n paar Tage quellen zu lassen und danach schnell aufkochen,das hats doch gleich oder nicht?

Tiggernüsse verlieren doch mit der Zeit Ihren süßen Schleim.

Fangen die ohne Schleim noch genauso gut wie mit Schleim?


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. März 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Notung,übern Winter ist das auch was ganz was anderes!
> 
> Ich kenne das von nem Kumpel der hat das früher auch so gemacht.... hat immer sehr "schön" gerochen :vvorallem im Sommer und wie schon gesagt wurde die Fliegen freuen sich.....ich find so was nur noch wiederlich.
> 
> ...



also ich angel mit tiggernüsse nur ohne den schleim, der ist meiner meinung unnötig.
ich haue den schleim wenn schon im mein anfütter, das gibt dann ne schöne wolke.
klar fangen auch richtig gegorene maiskörner oder so wirklich gut, auch wenn die schon riechen wie ne tote oma.
ist halt nur ne frage ob man das will.
ich gehe im sommer 2 tage pro woche los auf karpfen.
jedesmal wenn ich vom ansitz komme das haue ich 10 kg harmais in ne futtertonne, kochendes wasser drauf, deckel zu, fertig.
kann dann immer noch 2-3 tage vorfüttern mit frischem zeug.


----------



## CarpMetty (5. März 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*



tarpoon schrieb:


> jetzt nicht lachen, weck sie ein. ist ne wirklich gute möglichkeit, ohne tiefkühltruhen zu zu rammeln, partikel immer parat auf vorrat zu lagern.


Moin!
Ist das so viel wie Einkochen? Ein Kollege und ich sind auch vor ein paar Wochen auf die idee gekommen. Er hat die ersten Probegläser schon eingekocht!


----------



## minne6 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*

Das Thema ist schon ein paar Monate älter aber bei den Temperaturen noch sehr Interessant ;-) ... Mit dem Einwecken habe ich mich auch mal versucht. Tigernüsse sollte man allerdings nach dem Quellen und Kochen nochmal ein paar Tage stehen lassen und dann erst ins Glas damit und heißes Wasser drauf. Ansonsten gären die noch im Einweckglas vor sich hin und bringen das Glas evtl. zum Platzen. ( ist mir auch passiert ) . 
Habe mal eine kleine Anleitung geschrieben, wie man die Partikel einkocht.

http://carp-news.de/Partikel.html

Gruß aus dem Emsland.


----------



## Udo561 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*

Hi,
kommt auf die Lagertemperatur an.
Meinnen gekochten Mais habe ich zur Zeit  draußen in einer Wanne stehen , bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt hält dieser sich ohne Probleme über Wochen , in meinem Fall bisher 6 Wochen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bellaron (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Partikel auf Vorrat kochen?*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ist das so viel wie Einkochen? Ein Kollege und ich sind auch vor ein paar Wochen auf die idee gekommen. Er hat die ersten Probegläser schon eingekocht!


 
Ja ist es!!
Du kochst deine Partikel ganz normal wie du es willst.Was du noch an Flavour,Gewürzen und und und rein machst, ist dir überlassen.Solange du nicht mit den Flavourn übertreibst.Denke immer daran, die"Dosies" macht das "Gift".Wenn du alles fertig hast,dann füllst du es in Einmachgläser,stellst dir einen Bräter mit Wasser auf,bringst das Wasser zum kochen, und stellst die verschlossenen Einmachgläser in den Bräter(wenn die Gläser dreiviertel bedeckt sind reicht), und läßt die Gläser eine Weile in dem heißen Wasser,damit in den Gläsern ein Vakuum entsteht.Dann kannst du die Partikel sogar Jahre lang aufheben.Aber ich würde es in der nächsten Saison verfüttern.Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt,und dann hast du wieder Zeit zum einkochen.Und ist jetzt im Winter eine schöne beschäftigung.Man kann ja mal einiges ausprobieren,und was dann am besten funktioniert, würde ich dann in richtig guten Mengen einkochen.Was ich auf alle Fälle mir machen werde, ist Chillihanf.Wenn du keine Ahnung vom einkochen hast,dann hol dir ein paar Tips bei deiner Oma#6.Liebe Grüße Lars


----------

